# Woman climbs crane. Toronto



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

Happening now.

"We have about a mid-20s female who has crawled up the crane, crawled out on the 
end of it and slid down that cable to the big hook that she's on right now," Shaw said.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Lola , aren't you supposed to be practicing your scales?? 


Haha. Just kidding. I couldn't resist. From the riff wrath jam Photos she even looks a bit like you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

sambonee said:


> @Lola , aren't you supposed to be practicing your scales??
> 
> 
> Haha. Just kidding. I couldn't resist. From the riff wrath jam Photos she even looks a bit like you.


Too many cookies, or ran out of cookies?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

Dramatic rescue underway in Toronto


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I heard this on the radio this morning. Talk about embarrassment.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Huh....little too high, or not high enough me thinks.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, wonder if she can sing? Looking for a front-person. With "high public profile" (sorry, couldn't resist)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope that doesn't turn ugly. Without knowing the story, I assume it was a suicide attempt that faltered. I feel bad for her family, who must be sick with panic right now. 
I heard that nearly every person who survived golden gate bridge suicide attempts changed thier minds on the way down. 
1 out of 5 people suffers from mental illness in thier life. Those are reported stats. The real number is likely 1 out of 3. 

Hopefully this ends without tragedy


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

She's safe on the ground now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm with Scotty on this one. I have daughters that age, and many current and former students. I would hate to think this could happen to any of them. This hits closer to home than we'd like to think. I hope there is help for her.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

All puns aside, I'm glad she's safe'n'sound & hopefully gets the help she needs.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The news media doesn't report suicides unless they get really high profile like this one did.......kinda masks the problem, and it is a huge problem no one seems to wants address. 

assuming it is a suicide attempt that is.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I made light of it and I shouldn't have. Mental illness is a big problem. Avoiding tragedy is the priority in these cases.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

She was probably dared or something similar. No need to go so dark so quick, imo.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> She was probably dared or something similar. No need to go so dark so quick, imo.


If she wasn't in a dark place before, she may be now.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

What is the name of the project site that this happened at? Anyone know?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If it was a suicide attempt then I hope she gets the help she needs.

But if she was of sound mind and it was a dare, a stunt, or whatever then she should have to pay the costs of the rescue.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> If it was a suicide attempt then I hope she gets the help she needs.
> 
> But if she was of sound mind and it was a dare, a stunt, or whatever then she should have to pay the costs of the rescue.


I agree completely. The rescue organizations shouldn't have to foot the bill for stupidity.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I agree completely. The rescue organizations shouldn't have to foot the bill for stupidity.



Since those rescue organizations are government run, it would be us taxpayers footing the bill for stupidity and we do enough of that already.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Why would somebody who's thinking about suicide climb all the way up, then scale down the cable(s) and sit there. Seems kind of odd, I'm familiar with suicide tendencies and that doesn't seem to fit the bill. But hey, good God only knows what goes through a person's mind during extreme stress.

Hope she does well for herself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

SaucyJack said:


> Hope she does well for herself.


Who knows, maybe found her calling?
Canadian firefighters rescue woman from crane in Toronto | Daily Mail Online

_"She has to tell me how she did it because she has to be our new training officer for high-angle (rescue) 
because it's impressive," said Rob Wonfor, who rappelled down the towering machinery with her.

"It was hard enough for me to go up with ropes and harnesses and she free-climbed that."

The 22-year veteran of the fire service said he didn't ask her for an explanation during the rescue because
they needed to stay focused. But he noted the woman didn't seem frightened and was "very calm."

"She was a brave girl, she helped me when I got there," he said._


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have to say that the news coverage has been uncharacteristically unsensational, with no identification of the woman or presumed motives, only discussion of the difficulty of the rescue. One doesn't see that too often.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe she's a parkour (sp?) expert. 
Lack of fear and determination makes a lot of things possible. 
My assumption was mental illness but I could be way off. Hard to imagine it being a stunt...like why?? who knows...
Bare hands on wire rope though?? I too would like to know how she did it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I too would like to know how she did it


A _really_ big drone. Or maybe she got Jose Bautista to bat her up there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i used to play at a place called dravos ship yard as a kid. they had 2 cranes there. my buddies used to climb out on the boom, shimmy down the cable and hang from the ball by their knees and drink a beer upside down. the reason no one ever fell is because god protects fools and drunks


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Bare hands on wire rope though??


That's what I was wondering. And they can be greasy sometimes too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

Wait till she has to launder her jacket?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> Why would somebody who's thinking about suicide climb all the way up, then scale down the cable(s) and sit there.


Changed their mind?


Here is my questions, why did they need the firefighter to bring her down? Surely he could have gone up there, secured her safely, and then the crane operators could have lowered them both much more easily?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Wait till she has to launder her jacket?



Or her pants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

colchar said:


> Surely he could have gone up there, secured her safely, and then the crane operators could have lowered them both much more easily?


An interview that I watched with the rescuer stated that that was their initial plan.
As the operator started lowering, the firefighter deemed it unsafe for both of them.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> An interview that I watched with the rescuer stated that that was their initial plan.
> As the operator started lowering, the firefighter deemed it unsafe for both of them.


 Yes because they can become entangled in the sheaves


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wardo said:


> That's what I was wondering. And they can be greasy sometimes too.


And have frays which I would think could wreck havoc on the hands


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, whatever her motive, she had lots of time to think about it while she was stuck up there

hope everything turns out ok for her


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I wonder if she climbed up or if someone operated the crane and lifted her?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing that stood out to me from the pictures was her choice of footwear. Definitely does not appear to be a parkour or rock-climber type. With that and the seeming lack of gloves for the cable slide, I can see how the rescuer was impressed with her ability. He also seemed quite surprised about how calm she was.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

She is clearly out of her mind. Whether it's a medical condition or not is up to someone else to decide


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

colchar said:


> ..........if someone operated the crane and lifted her?


That occurred to me too. Sort of like how they do with those large site tool boxes when they don't want them going anywhere. Maybe she's related to the crane operator and they had an argument or something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now she has a number of charges against her. I was thinking she needs more help than charges but maybe other things will come to light that we do not know anything about right now.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm thinking either a suicide attempt and she changed her mind, or she was trying to get someone's attention.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Just looking at one on the pictures in the National Post where the rescue guy has just about got to her and he's right behind her. She's looking back over her shoulder not even hanging onto the cable at a point where if he accidentely hits her shes gone. Calm as can be but also lookin like she's in some kinda psych state - 1000 yard stare etc. Seems no explanation other than she climbed up there but doesn't look the type to climb up anything and not really dressed for it either. I guess there'll be a CBC documentary about it soon enough and that'll explain everything real good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One word: yikes.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

another word: drugs


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Stunning images capture woman perched on downtown Toronto crane — and her dramatic rescue


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

In all seriousness, the sheer level of ignorance and stupidity that went into her being up there is ridiculous.
Sure it ended well enough and the first responder was properly commended for his brave act but this unnecessary and thoughtless act put his life in danger unnecessarily.

I'm going to defy mental health virtue signalling and say that regardless of why and how this came to be it was:

1) incredibly stupid;
2) displayed an egregious lack of give a shit for the well being and safety of the people who would undoubtedly have to rescue her; and
3) was covered by the media in a manner that almost seemed to give the act sympathy rather the condemnation it deserved.

I genuinely hope she or whoever put her up there receives:

1) a reprimand commensurate to the level of risk and danger she carelessly inflicted upon the rescue team; and
2) a fine that covers the full cost of the rescue _and_ loss of revenue to the construction firm.

Flamesuit on


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Where was the security on the work site?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

"Uplifting" story. It "left me hanging".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I've figured it out. She's Mork from Ork, and she just "beamed down" to where they rescued her from.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking at the pictures I'm more inclined to think that she was raised up rather than scaled the boom and then successfully slid down 30 - 40 feet of greased 1" cable to stop in time to sit on the "ball".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> Looking at the pictures I'm more inclined to think that she was raised up rather than scaled the boom and then successfully slid down 30 - 40 feet of greased 1" cable to stop in time to sit on the "ball".


I would suspect that if she slid down that cable her hands would be raw.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeez, this is quickly turning into "How do they get the caramel into the Cadbury's Caramilk?", isn't it. 

And maybe that was the purpose of the stunt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> she just "beamed down"


ala Terminator?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would suspect that if she slid down that cable her hands would be raw.


unless she wore gloves and then dropped them when she got the load block. (which would rule out the suicide motive) Takes a lot of balls to slide 40' down a cable. More than I've got for sure.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> unless she wore gloves and then dropped them when she got the load block. (which would rule out the suicide motive) Takes a lot of balls to slide 40' down a cable. More than I've got for sure.


First she's got to maneuver from the boom onto the cable without falling and then control her 40' descent and maneuver onto the ball - again, without falling. With or without gloves I find that to be amazing.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> First she's got to maneuver from the boom onto the cable without falling and then control her 40' descent and maneuver onto the ball - again, without falling. With or without gloves I find that to be amazing.


Even at a safer distance from the ground, I would have a very difficult time pulling that off.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> Even at a safer distance from the ground, I would have a very difficult time pulling that off.


not to mention the physical strength and endurance it would take to climb a boom like that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I read something in one of the papers today in which someone who knows her said that she likes to climb things. I am still more inclined to believe that someone operated the crane and raised her up.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> I read something in one of the papers today in which someone who knows her said that she likes to climb things. I am still more inclined to believe that someone operated the crane and raised her up.


Might it turn into a publicity stunt of some kind?

"Climbing Women Matter"? or "Women for Equal Employment in Heavy Equipment Industries"?

Krikey - there's got to be a reason.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So maybe _she_ knows how they get the caramel in there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm telling you guys, it's not nearly as hard as you think, i have seen it done DOZENS of times over a period of 4 decades, by drunk people. and that cable isn't as greasy as you imagine. it's probably coated with something like cosmoline, which is rather sticky


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I see that her $500 bail conditions require that she stay away from rooftops and construction sites - that's generally good advice for most people. 

Shoulda kept her in the can for few days maybe help her get some perspective on things like you shouldn't do dumb shit that puts other people's lives at risk just cause you thing it'll be cool.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

colchar said:


> I read something in one of the papers today in which someone who knows her said that she likes to climb things. I am still more inclined to believe that someone operated the crane and raised her up.


 hahaha....I guess she can officially put that on her resume now

I LIKE TO CLIMB THINGS


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well it appears she was trying to "rooftop" and take selfies on instagram

‘Rooftopping’ gone wrong? Toronto woman charged with mischief after crane rescue


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

Cool chick.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It would be great if those who think she is a cool chick would crowdfund her rescue costs. 
Not that cool I guess.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Still have to wonder if there are any loose screws or a death wish behind that--and adrenaline junkies can fall into those categories

Glad she is safe--but yeah--she should be paying for the rescue...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

jb welder said:


> It would be great if those who think she is a cool chick would crowdfund her rescue costs.
> Not that cool I guess.


Suck it easy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

What a pile of f*ucking whinny bitches on this site. Pay for this pay for that. Is that all you guys think about is who isn't paying for what? Jesus H F*ucking Christ.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Player99 said:


> What a pile of f*ucking whinny bitches on this site. Pay for this pay for that. Is that all you guys think about is who isn't paying for what? Jesus H F*ucking Christ.


Hey--if she goes to a climbing wall, or thrill park or anything like that we ain't paying for it---this is no different.
If she wants to climb it & there's a cost--pay it...

it's not like climbing a crane is an essential in life...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

zontar said:


> Hey--if she goes to a climbing wall, or thrill park or anything like that we ain't paying for it---this is no different.
> If she wants to climb it & there's a cost--pay it...
> 
> it's not like climbing a crane is an essential in life...


Oh my god! She isn't paying for it! What are we going to do!!!! Help!!! I'm afraid now. Please dear god help us.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Oh my god! She isn't paying for it! What are we going to do!!!! Help!!! I'm afraid now. Please dear god help us.


I'm going to try really hard to be polite here...

This stupid person decided to chase a thrill and it resulted in emergency personnel having to risk their life and limb to rescue her.
EMT folks (police, fire, ambulance, and military) step up into a commendable role to jeopardize their safety in the pursuit of the safety and well being of the common people.

EMT resources are routinely shorthanded as it is, the thought that someone unnecessarily and selfishly imperiled themselves and the lives of these rescuers is absurd.

How many people potentially died or suffered unnecessarily because EMT services were tied up saving this shit stain ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Call in the old guard. Somebody might not pay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

NEWS FLASH: Sexy young girl climbs giant crane. In a related story grumpy old conservative guitar forum gets diagnosed with swollen prostate.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Nahhh, you ain't worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Player99 said:


> Sexy young girl climbs giant crane.


Far from it. But, if you like 'em plain .. suits your style.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Far from it. But, if you like 'em plain .. suits your style.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Player99 if you don't like the forum, feel free to leave it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Budda said:


> @Player99 if you don't like the forum, feel free to leave it.


You seem young to have a swollen prostate. Lifestyle I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Budda said:


> @Player99 if you don't like the forum, feel free to leave it.


Oh no, I am going to be here FOR EVER. I plan on posting WAY WAY MORE after you trying to get me to leave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Player99 said:


> Oh no, I am going to be here FOR EVER. I plan on posting WAY WAY MORE after you trying to get me to leave.


Troll away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Troll away.


When in Rome.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Player, I don't think you know what a swollen prostate is. A swollen prostate dosnt make people point out stupidity it just a condition most guys (including you) will get. Stupidity points itself out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I kinda agree with Player. We're too old and whiny. You know what else costs us tax dollars - a million other stupid decisions. You know those guys who risked their lives to get her to risk their lives for a living, right? Why are we giving such a fuck? Seriously, why do we give such a fuck about THIS, when there's so much other crazy shit going on?

I've been watching so many Social Justice Warrior videos that when I hear people complaining, I get frustrated myself.

I don't agree on the "Cool Chick" thing though. She seems like an idiot. To be fair, I think most people I don't know are idiots. I would have liked to see her get egged by an SJW on the way out of the courthouse.

Further, I also don't agree that when someone says something like"cool chick*", we go all 'wolf pack' on them; our new method of moderation ain't that good. Player99 isn't going anywhere, and it's a bit refreshing. You guys are getting numb and it's getting boring here. And I can't offend anyone anymore, because I know everyone. I had to start beating my child to get the frustrations out.

*I mean when someone says something that isn't the status quo, but isn't really trollish.

And Player99, I'm not trying to be your boyfriend or anything, just trying to shed some light as I see it. I also don't do long distance relationships.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> And Player99, I'm not trying to be your boyfriend or anything, just trying to shed some light as I see it. I also don't do long distance relationships.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Why not just leave her there and sell tickets to the attraction?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> I kinda agree with Player. We're too old and whiny. You know what else costs us tax dollars - a million other stupid decisions. You know those guys who risked their lives to get her to risk their lives. Why are we giving such a fuck? Seriously, why do we give such a fuck about THIS, when there's so much other crazy shit going on?
> 
> I've been watching so many Social Justice Warrior videos that when I hear people complaining, I get frustrated myself.
> 
> ...


Moderation is still alive and well on here, at least for the time being. There has a been a big increase in reports lately. Mostly due to language issues. Personal attacks are up as well. Don't think I have banned anyone (outside of spammers) in 2-3 years. I have no problems doing it. Sometimes it's easier than continuously going in to fix threads.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> What a pile of f*ucking whinny bitches on this site. Pay for this pay for that. Is that all you guys think about is who isn't paying for what? Jesus H F*ucking Christ.



So you think the taxpayers should foot the bill for her idiocy? If so, please feel free to step up and pay the costs out of your own pocket.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just so wrong on many levels be it female or male!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Oh no, I am going to be here FOR EVER. I plan on posting WAY WAY MORE after you trying to get me to leave.


I bet you do. Only Im not trying to get you to leave. Im saying you have the option. I makes no difference to me if you are here posting or not. Theres rules and if you dont follow you get banned. If you annoy some people you get on their ignore list.

I dont care. I have better things to worry about.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> So you think the taxpayers should foot the bill for her idiocy? If so, please feel free to step up and pay the costs out of your own pocket.


Heck, I've got to pay for the ambulance when I need to go to Emergency for something real and not self-inflicted - she should be on the hook for something.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Budda said:


> @Player99 if you don't like the forum, feel free to leave it.


But then we'd have no more "Milk is evil" threads.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I kinda agree with Player. We're too old and whiny. You know what else costs us tax dollars - a million other stupid decisions. You know those guys who risked their lives to get her to risk their lives. Why are we giving such a fuck? Seriously, why do we give such a fuck about THIS, when there's so much other crazy shit going on?


excellent point. you get a star on your paper today




adcandour said:


> Further, I also don't agree that when someone says something like"cool chick", we go all 'wolf pack' on them


that's called "virtue signaling". pretty common stuff, especially when it's an issue dealing with a woman, although most of the time, it's headed in the opposite direction.



adcandour said:


> . I had to start beating my child to get the frustrations out.


i lol'd, i admit it


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Is she down yet?


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Is she down yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


No... She read @davetcan 's post (#84) and is making a fortune.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

By going on we're only paving her way to the next crane...


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

But maybe this time she'll plummet to her grisly death, serving as a cautionary tale to other would-be thrill seekers.

As a millennial however, she'd probably wind up a brain dead cripple - forever sucking on the government tit for health care while never contributing back to society.

<flame suit on>


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I kinda agree with Player. We're too old and whiny. You know what else costs us tax dollars - a million other stupid decisions. You know those guys who risked their lives to get her to risk their lives. Why are we giving such a fuck? Seriously, why do we give such a fuck about THIS, when there's so much other crazy shit going on?


Bang on. Like the crazy shit that was repeatedly done at rock concerts. Jumping off of a speaker wall into the crowd? If that goes wrong, call in the paramedics, and the police might have to write the venue up and give safety citations. Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Why not just leave her there and sell tickets to the attraction?


Because sooner or later she's going to have to poop, and she aint no seagull, or even a Canada Goose. It will not be pretty when it hits the ground.

Oh, hold on. I just remembered girls don't poop. never mind.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Oh, hold on. I just remembered girls don't poop. never mind.


they don't even fart


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> that's called "virtue signaling". pretty common stuff, especially when it's an issue dealing with a woman, although most of the time, it's headed in the opposite direction


Your so smart! I learned something new. Thanks Cheezyryder your such a true gentleman and a scholar. So much fun to learn new stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Guitars Canada is the best place. So many like minded... Hey! Who is going to pay for that social device? I hope they are going to pay. Pay and pay. 





















So many people need to be kicked to the gutter.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> But then we'd have no more "Milk is evil" threads.


Well assuming adcandour reads this again, yes we will


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

colchar said:


> So you think the taxpayers should foot the bill for her idiocy? If so, please feel free to step up and pay the costs out of your own pocket.





JBFairthorne said:


> But then we'd have no more "Milk is evil" threads.


It must be bovine suckling that is affecting everyone's mood around here.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> she should be on the _hook_


Well technically, I'd say she was.

But I agree, restitution should be part of her punishment. (or both retribution and restitution)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Player99 said:


> It must be bovine suckling that is affecting everyone's mood around here.


 troll much?

you suck at it


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scott or another mod really needs to do something about this troll situation

This is getting right out of hand and very ugly. 

The word "entitlement" comes to mind along with "obnoxiously aggressive".


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL... you guys realize there is an ignore function right? Problem solved.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

More like problem ignored...not solved.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> More like problem ignored...not solved.


I find when people get no attention and replies they usually go away. And in the short term, I don't have to read their crap.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lola said:


> This is getting right out of hand and very ugly.


It's pretty minor stuff.
And this board is more civil than most. 
Just use ignore if necessary.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah. We shouldn't have to put up with this shit!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Nah. We shouldn't have to put up with this shit!
> 
> I just pm'd one if the mods


Relax and quit being so dramatic.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> It's pretty minor stuff.
> And this board is more civil than most.
> Just use ignore if necessary.


He's got you where he wants you and that is you are paying attention to his verbal diarrhea.

Ignore, ignore, ignore!

Just too easy and simple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Control much?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

So angry and serious.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> He's got you where he wants you and that is you are paying attention to his verbal diarrhea.
> 
> Ignore, ignore, ignore!
> 
> Just too easy and simple.


There's room for the drivel but it should be restricted to the Political Forum. Player escapes when he doesn't get his way in there and then you find him stirring up muck out here. His comments seldom have anything to do with the topic he addresses ..................... it's more like internet turrets or something.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

So why pay any attention to him? Either don't respond or put him on ignore. Life is a lot more enjoyable when you ignore the idiots.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Moderation is still alive and well on here, at least for the time being. There has a been a big increase in reports lately. Mostly due to language issues. Personal attacks are up as well. Don't think I have banned anyone (outside of spammers) in 2-3 years. I have no problems doing it. Sometimes it's easier than continuously going in to fix threads.


funny you say this...I thought it felt like things got a little testier around here just before the holidays. seemed like an odd coincidence.



colchar said:


> So you think the taxpayers should foot the bill for her idiocy? If so, please feel free to step up and pay the costs out of your own pocket.


I in no way support her actions. its stupid. I cant imagine how her parents feel to have invested so much in a kid only to see them so callously disregard their own life and knowing you may someday get "the call".
https://nypost.com/2017/11/24/woman-dies-while-trying-to-take-a-selfie/
Body of varsity student who died taking a selfie retrieved from river - Citizentv.co.ke
People Who Tragically Died While Trying to Take a Selfie
Its odd to me how millennials seem to understand the gravity of texting while driving, but cant mak a similar connection between selfies and dangerous places.
It used to be that mostly guys did the stupid stuff that got themselves injured or killed. Having a wife or gf usually reduced the odds of that happening (which was sometimes reflected in our insurance policies). Today, women have proven they can be just as stupid as men. congratulations, women.

But to your point, ive wondered where do we draw the line at "risky behaviours"? We seem to have accepted that we will pay for lung cancer treatments for smokers, injuries incurred by reckless motorcycle accidents, diseases from risky sexual encounters, the odd skydiving accident survivor lol, etc. My point being, all these things are preventable and the ppl engaging in them should know better. and yet, here we are. I really don't know how we draw a line for one and not the others, although I sure wish everyone would smarten up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

bolero said:


> troll much?
> 
> you suck at it


You suckle at it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Downhill skiing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lola said:


> He's got you where he wants you and that is you are paying attention to his verbal diarrhea.


Actually I hadn't looked at it. 

Your assumptions bring your own credibility into question.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Actually I hadn't looked at it.
> 
> Your assumptions bring your own credibility into question.


Not assuming anything. As you can plainly see the writing is on the wall. The proof is in pudding.

Credibility, don't think so. I am not to be trusted or believed? Give me a break! 

Give a troll some attention and they will run a marathon with it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lola said:


> you are paying attention.





Wardo said:


> Actually I hadn't looked at it.





Lola said:


> Not assuming anything.


Spot the contradiction ?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

This has been a fun thread to read. All my comedy shows are on break right now. Keep it up ya'll!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

Lola said:


> Not assuming anything. As you can plainly see the writing is on the wall. The proof is in pudding.
> 
> Credibility, don't think so. I am not to be trusted or believed? Give me a break!
> 
> Give a troll some attention and they will run a marathon with it.


Ever have a cool band with 4 or 5 guys and then a girl joins and she tries to control everything? Who does what, what songs etc. and she's really not that good nor is she experienced at, or capable of running anything. She thinks she can run the whole show. Do you remember how great it was after she was fired and the band was back to the all guys again? Those were the days.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Flexing some feminist cred now?
Are you some kind of alt-right false flag smear the left job? 
Sort of like the reverse of that Ann Coulter guy?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Ever have a cool band with 4 or 5 guys and then a girl joins and she tries to control everything? Who does what, what songs etc. and she's really not that good nor is she experienced at, or capable of running anything. She thinks she can run the whole show. Do you remember how great it was after she was fired and the band was back to the all guys again? Those were the days.


Come on man....not cool. I appreciate all the tech help you've given me but I can't stand here and abide by this. Do the right thing here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the effort people are putting in to make this thread entertaining, a lot better than the usual 'bud' and 'i know you are' arguments from more of our touched members. They're still good dudes. I gotta give a little extra credit to Player here as he basically described a certain member to a T and will certainly get under her skin here, plus he applied some of his own life experience where he was wounded by the opposite sex. Keep it up ya'll!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Come on man....not cool. I appreciate all the tech help you've given me but I can't stand here and abide by this. Do the right thing here.


chill, he's not wrong and he's not throwing retard around like you do all the time. its a classy argument


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lmao

And thanks for the Ann Coulter reverse cowgirl visual ... lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> And thanks the Ann Coulter reverse cowgirl visual ... lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> they don't even fart


until you marry them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool fact:
the longest poop ever according to Guinness, was 26ft long and it was laid down in a straight line, on the lane of a bowling alley...........by a woman B#(*


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

"one girl, one bowling alley"

player99 on his back, with his mouth wide open


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Cool fact:
> the longest poop ever according to Guinness, was 26ft long and it was laid down in a straight line, on the lane of a bowling alley...........by a woman B#(*


Straight line? What kind of nasa designed wheeled contraption did she ride into battle on?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Straight line? What kind of nasa designed wheeled contraption did she ride into battle on?


not sure. It mentioned something about a special high fiber diet, and a butt plug, and I quit reading after that. maybe she duck-walked it? Pretty amazing feat when you think about it. Her father must be very proud.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Straight line? What kind of nasa designed wheeled contraption did she ride into battle on?


Rollerblades.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Rollerblades.


amazing time to be alive


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

Scotty said:


> Come on man....not cool. I appreciate all the tech help you've given me but I can't stand here and abide by this. Do the right thing here.


The Dude Abides


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

bolero said:


> "one girl, one bowling alley"
> 
> player99 on his back, with his mouth wide open


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> chill, he's not wrong and he's not throwing retard around like you do all the time. its a classy argument


Said by the most antagonistic person on the board. If you don't like the term, quit acting the part.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Straight line? What kind of nasa designed wheeled contraption did she ride into battle on?


i looked for 10 minutes but could find no video. dam it!



Lincoln said:


> not sure. It mentioned something about a special high fiber diet, and a butt plug, and I quit reading after that. maybe she duck-walked it? Pretty amazing feat when you think about it. Her father must be very proud.


no way could she duck-walk 26' of poop without breaking the turd. she would have to be able to precisely regulate her forward motion to match her pooping speed. my guessis, she may have used some sort of chair, very low to the ground, with an infinitely variable speed motor. i suspect it was probably direct drive.

edit: if she was canadian, i would think she may have employed skates and ski poles


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

...maybe a pair of skateboards?

crouched over with one knee on each: she could moderate her forward momentum with her hands, easily enough

curious minds want to know!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Give it a break guy's and Gal(s). I don't want to have to start banning people for minor issues. Some of you guy's are really good at ribbing people and staying just inside the rules. I know it can be fun at times, but for a lot of people it's just dumb and boring. For mods it is a pain in the ass. Like any playground, there are fights now and again. I myself am a professional button pusher and love to call BS when I get the chance. But in the open forums you can't do that. You can disagree, but you cannot get personal. Those are the rules and we have to stick by them. Say what you want in the political forum, there is no moderation there. Anyone that reads a lot of posts here have figured out that there are several people that don't like each other and take every opportunity to shoot them down. I find it amusing since the vast majority of us have never even met each other. What I may find as friendly ribbing can be taken very personally by others.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bolero said:


> ...maybe a pair of skateboards?
> 
> crouched over with one knee on each: she could moderate her forward momentum with her hands, easily enough
> 
> curious minds want to know!


I was thinking a camping toilet on wheels that's modified to be lowered, so there's minimal weight load at key separation points. The butt plug makes sense not only to allow her to build up a champion log, but to keep the muscle loose, so she doesn't pinch the loaf prematurely.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

.....or she could just be a champion at this age-old technique:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

String. Every dog owner knows how that can bind poop.

Anyway, so there was this girl on a crane .........................................................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Said by the most antagonistic person on the board. If you don't like the term, quit acting the part.


I think I can take it, just disappointed in you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

allthumbs56 said:


> so there was this girl on a crane ......


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

bolero said:


>



Isn't that the "Pooch Skooch"?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I was thinking a camping toilet on wheels that's modified to be lowered, so there's minimal weight load at key separation points. The butt plug makes sense not only to allow her to build up a champion log, but to keep the muscle loose, so she doesn't pinch the loaf prematurely.


That’s way too much inside knowledge and expertise.

I’m thinking you probably won the grade 8 science prize with some similar kind of exibition and perversion of the laws of physics ... lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I like the effort people are putting in to make this thread entertaining, a lot better than the usual 'bud' and 'i know you are' arguments from more of our touched members. They're still good dudes. I gotta give a little extra credit to Player here as he basically described a certain member to a T and will certainly get under her skin here, plus he applied some of his own life experience where he was wounded by the opposite sex. Keep it up ya'll!


Your the gasoline that feeds the fire. Just give Player99 a ***w job and get it over and done with.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Ever have a cool band with 4 or 5 guys and then a girl joins and she tries to control everything? Who does what, what songs etc. and she's really not that good nor is she experienced at, or capable of running anything. She thinks she can run the whole show. Do you remember how great it was after she was fired and the band was back to the all guys again? Those were the days.



What a *very unsubtle, cruel and misogynistic *comment to make! I couldn’t expect any less from you though. Congratulations for being one of the most ignorant people I have ever met.

There’s a sign above your head, *do not feed the trolls. I ignored it just this once. *


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Lola said:


> There’s a sign above your head, *do not feed the trolls. I ignored it just this once. *


Suuuure...turn this into an internet forum of LIES.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Lola said:


> Your the gasoline that feeds the fire. Just give Player99 a blow job and get it over and done with.





Lola said:


> What a *very unsubtle, cruel and misogynistic *comment to make! I couldn’t expect any less from you though. Congratulations for being one of the most ignorant people I have ever met.
> 
> There’s a sign above your head, *do not feed the trolls. I ignored it just this once. *


I think I will save these for later.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Suuuure...turn this into an internet forum of LIES.


Huh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh my god. There's someone in my hall closet.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would have thought my point was evident @Lola and I don't mean this in a nasty way at all...but you let the trolls suck you in all the time. To say "just this once" is crazy talk.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I would have thought my point was evident @Lola and I don't mean this in a nasty way at all...but you let the trolls suck you in all the time. To say "just this once" is crazy talk.


You’re absolutely right! Lesson learned!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Player99 said:


> Oh my god. There's someone in my hall closet.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Lola said:


> You’re absolutely right! Lesson learned!


Life is a lot more enjoyable when you don't reply or pay attention to people on the Internet who annoy you.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

cdntac said:


> Life is a lot more enjoyable when you don't reply or pay attention to people on the Internet who annoy you.


The same thing applies to real life as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

Player99 said:


> Oh my god. There's someone in my hall closet.


Oh never mind. It was my neighbor's wife putting salt in the closet.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Oh never mind. It was my neighbor's wife putting salt in the closet.


Is that what you told your wife when she found her in there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> Is that what you told your wife when she found her in there?


She had her cat with her so I grabbed her by the pussy and showed her the way out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Lola said:


> What a *very unsubtle, cruel and misogynistic *comment to make! I couldn’t expect any less from you though. Congratulations for being one of the most ignorant people I have ever met.
> 
> There’s a sign above your head, *do not feed the trolls. I ignored it just this once. *


This is so funny. This open forum seems to be controlled by Lola. If someone has a different opinion, or sense of humour, they are apparently run off as a troll. But I ain't runnin'. Since this is a guitar forum, I would agree to post a 1 or 2 minute riff-o rama against Lola as a modern day duel. If she is going to control this site and what people say, she should be the cock of the walk and prove it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> This is so funny. This open forum seems to be controlled by Lola. If someone has a different opinion, or sense of humour, they are apparently run off as a troll. But I ain't runnin'. Since this is a guitar forum, I would agree to post a 1 or 2 minute riff-o rama against Lola as a modern day duel. If she is going to control this site and what people say, she should be the cock of the walk and prove it.


sshshhhhh, don't ya know she's the den mother?!?!

you are going to get in a lot of trouble


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Lola said:


> Your the gasoline that feeds the fire. Just give Player99 a ***w job and get it over and done with.


This is so wrong. I am not gay, and I don't know but I don't think Vadsy is either. But how do gay forumites read this as anything but discriminatory? Really need to get Lola some sensitivity training here...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> sshshhhhh, don't ya know she's the den mother?!?!
> 
> you are going to get in a lot of trouble


I am a grown man, and I don't take pussy whipping in any form.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> sshshhhhh, don't ya know she's the den mother?!?!
> 
> you are going to get in a lot of trouble


This is an open forum. No f*cking den mothers required. If you can't hang with the boys without trying to exert some BS den mother sh!t then get the f*ck out of the den.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> This is an open forum. No f*cking den mothers required. If you can't hang with the boys without trying to exert some BS den mother sh!t then get the f*ck out of the den.


ohh man, she is going to hear you, keep quiet


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> This is so wrong. I am not gay, and I don't know but I don't think Vadsy is either. But how do gay forumites read this as anything but discriminatory? Really need to get Lola some sensitivity training here...


you know I'm not that offended, its a double standard I'm used to, better just keep a low profile and take it


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> you know I'm not that offended, its a double standard I'm used to, better just keep a low profile and take it


I am not really offended either, but if I told her to go eat some other forimite's pussy she would have a fit.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I am not really offended either, but if I told her to go eat some other forimite's pussy she would have a fit.


this is a good point


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

... lmao


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I sense a thread lock coming on, ...good job to this point everyone


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> ohh man, she is going to hear you, keep quiet


She and others have me blocked so if a Lola is insulted in a forest does anyone really hear it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> She and others have me blocked so if a Lola is insulted in a forest does anyone really hear it?


I'm sure it isn't true. She told me many times I was on her ignore list but here she is, replying away to my posts and being her mean self. She doesn't seem very trustworthy but she said she wasn't going pay attention anymore and she used exclamation mark so you know she's serious this time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I'm sure it isn't true. She told me many times I was on her ignore list but here she is, replying away to my posts and being her mean self. She doesn't seem very trustworthy but she said she wasn't going pay attention anymore and she used exclamation mark so you know she's serious this time.


Has she always attacked and tried to control the forum? I noticed a few others are the same. When I disagree or have a joke or an alternative view they call my different opinion trolling. What a weird forum. Most musicians I know are pretty liberal in their views, and not grindy conservative types...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Wardo said:


>


There is a line or two in that song that made me make a bad face.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Has she always attacked and tried to control the forum? I noticed a few others are the same. When I disagree or have a joke or an alternative view they call my different opinion trolling. What a weird forum. Most musicians I know are pretty liberal in their views, and not grindy conservative types...


well, sometimes you ain't wrong


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the title 'open mic' may be misleading. You can swear and do whatever you want in the political forum. No one can get banned there. Here, you're not supposed to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

vadsy said:


> well, sometimes you ain't wrong


Just pay your share and we won't have a problem. Oh and the $400,000 heart surgery I just had that my fellow tax paying Canadians paid for, don't include that in your statistics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

adcandour said:


> I think the title 'open mic' may be misleading. You can swear and do whatever you want in the political forum. No one can get banned there. Here, you're not supposed to.


Nobody is swearing here...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Nobody is swearing here...


I should have said "attacking a poster" to be rule specific. I've never really read them. There's a bunch of people attacking each other in this thread. If this was the political forum, you can attack all you want.

Apparently, there's nothing actually about swearing. I just assumed from everyone writing f*ck instead of fuck that it was a rule.

I mentioned it, because of your post #169


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> There's a bunch of people attacking each other in this thread.


Or just mildly reacting to some incoherent temperance lecture stuff that got said earlier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

adcandour said:


> I should have said "attacking a poster" to be rule specific. I've never really read them. There's a bunch of people attacking each other in this thread. If this was the political forum, you can attack all you want.
> 
> Apparently, there's nothing actually about swearing. I just assumed from everyone writing f*ck instead of fuck that it was a rule.
> 
> I mentioned it, because of your post #169


I am only defending my honour, sir. Nobody has attacked anyone really, only replying in kind. I do appreciate the concern.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

I really hope Lola doesn't take any of this the wrong way. lol


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

In my mind, i find myself reading Player99's posts in a Doc Holiday voice.






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> In my mind, i find myself reading Player99's posts in a Doc Holiday voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's either that or Bart Simpson, I haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

davetcan said:


> It's either that or Bart Simpson, I haven't made up my mind yet


here's some more to choose from


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> here's some more to choose from


Was the Great Gazoo giving advice on women to Fred and Barney in that short clip? You trying to say something, @laristotle ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Too annoying to pay attention to what they're saying.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> here's some more to choose from
> 
> .


i see they got most of it right. they only missed one, afaict. that would be godzuki






tbo, i dont even mind that they missed godzuki, because they named gazoo. I HATED gazoo!!!! in fact, i still passionately hate gazoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> I HATED gazoo!!!! in fact, i still passionately hate gazoo


I always did too.
Doing a quick search for an annoying example, I came across one that I never seen before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

It's like you guys are trying to define the voice of god. Keep searching, but search from within.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2018)

Has anyone noticed the ninja edit done to the blow job comment? Fortunately I quoted it for later consideration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------

